# Skid plate probs



## MCcruze78 (Jul 31, 2017)

I've recently tried installing a skid plate and front splitter to my cruze because I've exceeded my budget on engine mods for the moment so I thought I'd start working on the aero. One problem came to mind... I heard earlier models were recalled because the skid plate from the factory wasn't allowing enough air flow to the engine and the engine would then catch fire! I looked under the car of many other cruzes and just like mine it looks like they literally just took a saw to the original skid plate made from plastic or whatever and cut out a space under the engine. I think the exhaust placement on the engine is the main source of heat but who knows. 
I've since then tried coming up with ideas to get around the possibility of my engine catching fire but that calls for more money spending. 
One idea I had was a new hood. There's been after market hoods made with vents allowing more air flow into the engine but mainly directed at the intake. I'm not too fond of the look of these hoods tho, and they're way too overpriced. 
Another idea would be to add dual fans and take out the stock fan but I'm also not sure how much more that will do. 
I've also looked into modifying my bumper and grille myself to allow more air flow through it. 
If anybody has encountered this problem as I have or found ways around it I'd like to hear what your thoughts are.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MCcruze78 said:


> I heard earlier models were recalled because the skid plate from the factory wasn't allowing enough air flow to the engine and the engine would then catch fire!


The story I heard is that a sloppy oil change would result in a pool of oil on top of the plastic plate. That pool of oil created a fire risk.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

The ECO trim had aero panels under the left and right side and also under the trunk area. Good luck finding any of those. As for the engine shield it was just a hack job if dealers did the recall. I still have my full shield as I just removed it the 2 times I had warranty work done so there was no chance of them getting there hands on it. Im at 98k with no fires or overheating issues. I am running trifecta select-a-tune that has a cooler coolant temp setting of 201-203 degrees.


----------



## MCcruze78 (Jul 31, 2017)

People have been up talking the bnr tune over the trifecta. I have neither, just solid mods at the moment but I was curious if any bypass the governor or will I have to flash the system that runs the governor?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Having a little more time to read this again, I thought I'd interject and say first, that is not a skid plate as it would provide next to no protection against rocks or whatever you bottom out against. I am guessing it is more of a splash protection on some models and an aerodynamic enhancer on others.

If you pull a junkyard panel from an ECO and slightly modify it (oil drain hole etc.) and also the shutter system from the front grille you might be able to help aerodynamics some. Also get a set of ECO 17" rims to lower your unsprung weight somewhat.

If you are a decent TIG welder, try your hand at making an actual diffuser for the rear.


I would also ask the mods to re-title your post to something like "Need help with Aerodynamic mod's" or something of that nature in order to get more folks to look at it.

For that matter, this Forum folder(?) is for introductions more so than questions about problems. This thread might be better suited for the "Gen1 Appearance, Body, Detailing, & Interior" folder.


So with all that said, don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Redstar7 (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm new here, hello. I ran over a curb at night, dumb thing to do, next DAT to it to dealer and they hooked skid plate back on. They said if it falls off again, I will need new subframe, no holes left fr skid plate, turn it into insurance co. No way . anyway, after driving it on short trips to store etc, today I heard horrible knocking. I thought it was the car next to me, not! I ran to dealer, of course it didn't do it when they drove it. I'm worried about overheating, I drove it more today then ever. I don't HV the money fr a new subframe, its just scratched, I don't want a fire. Just wondering if I should HV it looked at. The knocking scared me


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Redstar7 said:


> I'm new here, hello. I ran over a curb at night, dumb thing to do, next DAT to it to dealer and they hooked skid plate back on. They said if it falls off again, I will need new subframe, no holes left fr skid plate, turn it into insurance co. No way . anyway, after driving it on short trips to store etc, today I heard horrible knocking. I thought it was the car next to me, not! I ran to dealer, of course it didn't do it when they drove it. I'm worried about overheating, I drove it more today then ever. I don't HV the money fr a new subframe, its just scratched, I don't want a fire. Just wondering if I should HV it looked at. The knocking scared me


Welcome Aboard!

The shield is not required for anything except to help keep the engine bay clean and possibly help with aerodynamics.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

